# I need a tailgate spreader and sidewalk spreader suggestions please



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

I have a commercial account that needs salt put down so I need to buy a tailgate spreader and a sidewalk spreader and it is about a 1 acre area and 125-150’ of sidewalk in front of building at best. What would be a good tailgate spreader and walk behind spreader and how much salt does it take on an acre? Are the boss walk behind spreaders any better than the other for the price? $350 or so?? Boss tgs 600 is around $1700 that’s about all I’ve checked out. All I’ve ran is boss equipment.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

The boss is just a Chapin spreader with a boss sticker on the front. Buy the chapin and save money. Same with their shovels, they're just the snow plow shovel rebranded.

http://www.jcsmithinc.com/chapin-82...K8tZ3r-9xWZ-YxgU-NkcuLwlPrnAY_fEaAme9EALw_wcB

I first had an issue with my Chaplin but was advised to take the plastic grate out. Worked like a champ ever since. I did go through and put lock nuts on every bolt.

No idea on tailgate spreaders. We don't see many around here.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

For that little amount of sidewalk, a cheap Scott's seed spreader would work. Disposable too for their costs. As long as your sidewalk ice melt is pretty fine, anything would work.

My suggestion above with the chapin has seen miles and miles of walks. I didn't see you were only doing 150'.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

Yea it’s not a bunch of side walk so yea I could use a cheaper one. Just don’t want a break down with it at 3am with a cheep one


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Always have a 5 gal bucket on hand. If you have a wheel break off or something you can spread by hand.

We always had 2 spreaders in the truck. I've used earthway, the chapin, and Scott's from Walmart (in a pinch). My preference was the chapin because of larger opening. It was designed for ice melt. If we had something happen to one spreader, we had a backup. The better spreaders are heavier though, and might get old loading and unloading.

I used to only get about 2-3 years out of a spreader, so I didn't want to spend a fortune. Scott's worked pretty good, but didn't hold enough. I needed something we could put 2 bags in


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

JMHConstruction said:


> Always have a 5 gal bucket on hand. If you have a wheel break off or something you can spread by hand.
> 
> We always had 2 spreaders in the truck. I've used earthway, the chapin, and Scott's from Walmart (in a pinch). My preference was the chapin because of larger opening. It was designed for ice melt. If we had something happen to one spreader, we had a backup. The better spreaders are heavier though, and might get old loading and unloading.
> 
> I used to only get about 2-3 years out of a spreader, so I didn't want to spend a fortune. Scott's worked pretty good, but didn't hold enough. I needed something we could put 2 bags in


My box is full. 2 Single stage blowers one two stage blower shovels and ramps and now salt lol. I will get a mid grade spreader I think idk


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Chicken feed the sidewalk, 5 gallon bucket and vinyl coated gloves. The cheap ones will clog or break and the good ones wouldnt get used enough to justify.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

m_ice said:


> Chicken feed the sidewalk, 5 gallon bucket and vinyl coated gloves. The cheap ones will clog or break and the good ones wouldnt get used enough to justify.


Lol ok that's not professional. Not the way I roll sorry. I don't think a high paying company would like chicken feed all over


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

R&J Whitetails said:


> Lol ok that's not professional. Not the way I roll sorry. I don't think a high paying company would like chicken feed all over


He's saying spread salt like chicken feed out of a 5 gallon bucket by hand.

I completely agree with his reasoning behind saying what he did. You'll waste more time loading and unloading a push spreader than it's worth. Salt the walk with a 5 gallon bucket. It'll be much faster and easier.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What's your budget for the walk behind and how long do you plan on keeping it?


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

dieselss said:


> What's your budget for the walk behind and how long do you plan on keeping it?


Maybe around $250


John_DeereGreen said:


> He's saying spread salt like chicken feed out of a 5 gallon bucket by hand.
> 
> I completely agree with his reasoning behind saying what he did. You'll waste more time loading and unloading a push spreader than it's worth. Salt the walk with a 5 gallon bucket. It'll be much faster and easier.


LOL I'm picking up what your putting down. Yea maybe that would be the best and quick to. Good point. Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

if you have plan of future push salting, invest in a stainless period. I've had mine for maybe 6 years now and it's still in great condition. The company has been through numerous steel spreaders and they never last. However, you might come close to doubling your price.....but its worth it in the long run.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

dieselss said:


> if you have plan of future push salting, invest in a stainless period. I've had mine for maybe 6 years now and it's still in great condition. The company has been through numerous steel spreaders and they never last. However, you might come close to doubling your price.....but its worth it in the long run.


Yea I looked online and SS would be the way to go. I didn't see a price on them.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a 50lb spyker.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

m_ice said:


> Chicken feed the sidewalk, 5 gallon bucket and vinyl coated gloves. The cheap ones will clog or break and the good ones wouldnt get used enough to justify.


That is what I meant also with the extra 5 gal bucket as a backup. It is actually a pretty quick method.

Honestly a 5 gallon is a little overboard. On short walks we used old screw buckets that were maybe a gallon (not sure exactly). You'll learn how much you need pretty quickly after doing it a few times.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If you're serious about wanting a spreader for walks, an Epoke or Baumann walk behind would be hands down the best option unless the walks are very wide. However, you're not going to touch them for the budget you suggested.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

How far away is your route from your home or shop? I wouldn't lug that 2 stage around unless I needed it. Backups are good, but you need room for essentials.

What size is your truck bed? I thought I had a picture some where of my sidewalk truck loaded, but I can't find it. I took it so the crew could fit everything, and be efficient.

Spreader and ice melt was used the most, so they were by the tailgate. Left just enough room to wheel a blower out, but loaded the back with ice melt. It wasnt the safest (running most of the weight from the back), but we didn't go very far. I would also have to load ice melt multiple times, so it was easiest to just load in the back. Including pretreatments, we would use a little more than a pallet per storm.

Are you only treating one walk? From the sounds of it, just loading a few bags of ice melt would work for you. If that's all you need, you're probably mainly residential. In that case, you may load a bit differently..


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

John_DeereGreen said:


> If you're serious about wanting a spreader for walks, an Epoke or Baumann walk behind would be hands down the best option unless the walks are very wide. However, you're not going to touch them for the budget you suggested.


Too much skin for me:laugh:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> Too much skin for me:laugh:


I agree completely, they are pricey. But it's like central hydraulics for salt trucks. Once you have experienced it, you won't want anything else.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

Well I’m 30 mins from home so I bring it with along with 2 single stage blowers but if we don’t get a lot of snow I’ll leave the big blower home. I can blow snow over the top of that single stage all day with out skipping a beat unless it freezes up.

I think the bed is 7.5’ long. 3/4 ton Denali.

There would be 3 different walks and 3 different lots now I think. I decided I am going to take the other 2 commercial buildings the told me about. I’m going to sub out some of it to a buddy so I can stay caught up in the residentials if I need his help.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I refuse to spend money on push spreaders, pricks break em or bend them halfway thru the season anyways. I buy them scotts spreaders or whatever brand I see where ever I'm at - I get six at the beginning of the year. Light and cheap - better than a bucket, as good as anyone else is using except a drop spreader.

We only spread 25 bags of walk salt a night 30+ times a year and them things work just fine - I hate the chicken feeding outa buckets cause the right guy can do it right but the wrong dude makes a mess. 

I've been thru name brand steel and stainless - they maybe great but bounce them off things repeatedly and they won't last a year.

The Snow Ex or whoever drop spreader is the cats meow and I think provides the best spread but there again, dropping crap, losing the covers - you name it. It hates moisture inside it period though.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

So how about a tailgate spreader what


framer1901 said:


> I refuse to spend money on push spreaders, pricks break em or bend them halfway thru the season anyways. I buy them scotts spreaders or whatever brand I see where ever I'm at - I get six at the beginning of the year. Light and cheap - better than a bucket, as good as anyone else is using except a drop spreader.
> 
> We only spread 25 bags of walk salt a night 30+ times a year and them things work just fine - I hate the chicken feeding outa buckets cause the right guy can do it right but the wrong dude makes a mess.
> 
> ...


I got an emergency call today for ice so I took some 5 gallon buckets and chicken feed it and it worked just fine. I'm going to skip the walk behind spreader. There is no need for it I guess. Now I asked my buddy about a boss tailgate spreader and he said the guy he bowrrowd a spreader from this morning had one and it leaked salt all over the place so he bought a snowex. That's what my buddy used today and said he loved it and it worked really well so he bought one today. I think it was the pro 1075. Maybe I will give one of them a try


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

You need a drop spreader or pitch the salt. It's not about trying to impress your client because they are paying big money. Your performance is what counts. Furthermore pitching salt will work better than some cheap spreader that you won't be happy with unless it is a drop spreader and they are not cheap.

Hell I pitch salt in small 10 to 12 car parking areas. No shame in pitching salt it's a effective way to make it happen once you learn how to throw the salt. Maybe this was mentioned I only read your opening post. Good Luck.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

FredG said:


> You need a drop spreader or pitch the salt. It's not about trying to impress your client because they are paying big money. Your performance is what counts. Furthermore pitching salt will work better than some cheap spreader that you won't be happy with unless it is a drop spreader and they are not cheap.
> 
> Hell I pitch salt in small 10 to 12 car parking areas. No shame in pitching salt it's a effective way to make it happen once you learn how to throw the salt. Maybe this was mentioned I only read your opening post. Good Luck.


That's all the bigger these lots are is about 12 spots


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

You've probably already made your decision but I pitch in my 2 cents anyway.
1 acre is not that much. You could easily buy a Stainless Steel spreader and do the sidewalks and parking lot in roughly 10 minutes. 

With that being said, the most efficient way imo would be to use a tailgate spreader for the lot and fill the 9 gallon jugs to spread your ice melt on the walks.

Yes you can buy a cheap push spreader for the walks if you wish, but make sure it has rubber tires or you won't have enough traction during an ice event.

As for the specific tailgate spreader I have used a BOSS TGS600 with the RT3 mount for the past five years. And I have no clue what your buddy meant by "leaking salt everywhere." Did he have rock salt in it or something small like Calcium? Is he sure that he had the dial all the way turned off?? Anyway, make sure you spend the extra $200-300 for the RT3 mount as you'll thank me later.

Good luck this season!


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

CowboysLC_DE said:


> You've probably already made your decision but I pitch in my 2 cents anyway.
> 1 acre is not that much. You could easily buy a Stainless Steel spreader and do the sidewalks and parking lot in roughly 10 minutes.
> 
> With that being said, the most efficient way imo would be to use a tailgate spreader for the lot and fill the 9 gallon jugs to spread your ice melt on the walks.
> ...


 Thanks for the reply. I think I'm just going to hand spread the sidewalks it'll be much quicker I think. As for the tailgate spreader my buddy used I have no idea what the deal really was I know another guy that has one and really likes it so I don't know what the issue was with the other guys spreader. As for the RT3 that was my plan I really like how you can take it on and off and it would make it a lot easier to take off with salt still in it I would imagine


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

I wouldn't take it off if it's more than 1/3 full because that's an accident waiting to happen. Also, the installation is quite simple if you want to save yourself a couple hundred bucks.

The only issue I've had is using bagged salt that got soaking wet during a previous event and wasn't used/leftover. I had to keep hitting the tub with a rubber mallet and eventually gave up and shoveled the salt out.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

CowboysLC_DE said:


> I wouldn't take it off if it's more than 1/3 full because that's an accident waiting to happen. Also, the installation is quite simple if you want to save yourself a couple hundred bucks.


 Good to know. I wondered how full I could leave it when taking it off. Yes I would put it on myself


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

CowboysLC_DE said:


> Yes you can buy a cheap push spreader for the walks if you wish, but make sure it has rubber tires or you won't have enough traction during an ice event.


The trick there is weight. With a full hopper they work fine, but when it gets lighter is when they can start sliding instead of rolling.

Problem there is guys just throwing them around. They break easily with the weight.

It's definitely not an ideal long term solution, but they can work. They are also AWFUL on lots that don't have a ramp and only a curb. I think you're making the right choice with hand spreading. If you decide to upgrade to a push spreader, the more expensive ones are the best long(ish) term investment.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

As a guy that has had from mild to wild on the sidewalk salters, my .02 for that little bit of sidewalk is this.

I've had the 800 dollar snowex stainless drop spreader, some of the northern tool stainless broadcasters, and the regular scotts ones. All of them work ok if you keep them spotless after every use, and don't break them in the cold. But if anything goes wrong, or moisture gets in there, or you drop it, guess what....you will be out there using a scoop and bucket.

Save your money, and buy about 4 of these $4 scoops at the beginning of the








winter. Order them from Fleet farm if you can't get them local. They spread great and you can walk fast and not hose down the landscaping with salt from the broadcaster spreader, killing everything in sight in the spring......Get some 5 gallon pails. You understand the rest.

As far as tailgate spreaders, that was how I started too. I bought the snowex 575. I installed a carrier electric vibrator too, for another 350 bucks so that I could run bulk clear lane. Then I would put two tons of salt in the back of the pickup on a tarp and fold up the tarp, and toss in a small scoop shovel. I paid for that little spreader so fast it was nuts.

That little spreader lasted several years, and I even left the wiring in place in one of the trucks, even though I out grew it quickly and used a v box, and when the v box broke.....happened twice one year..... I tossed the little guy on to get me through the crunch.....eventually the steel frame rusted out and I gave parts away here for others to have that needed it.

The nice thing with a tail gate spreader is that it holds a definite quantity and you learn how much you are putting down quickly. You learn how much is enough, and what that looks like. But it is limited in how much it holds and you are out there refilling it. But if you get the right one, it will run bulk, which is way cheaper than bags. And now more than ever, with salt being stupid expensive, you really need to not waste materials. I figure 16lbs per 1k sq ft, is a good ball park for estimating, sometimes you gotta go a little more, sometimes less. And don't forget to multiply your material price to account for your numbers, so that you can afford to replace the spreader, or add a bigger one, repairs, etc.

And your bucket and feed scoop can run bulk too, it never plugs up, never really breaks, you can refill it from the truck easily, and it is fast for smaller sidewalks. When you have leftover, you toss it in the tailgate spreader, it never plugs up.

Remember that you will outgrow your little tailgate spreader pretty fast, but it will sure get you in the game for not a lot of money. I think for both the spreader and vibrator I had like 1900 into it back in the day. Best money I ever spent.

And don't forget to scrape slush off after you salt if there is any, the eutectic point will change as soon as it absorbs too much moisture, and you are back to dangerous again. Don't let customers dictate to you how it should be done, and don't expect to burn through lots of ice or hardpack with one application of salt.

Good luck

Dan


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

NLS1 said:


> As a guy that has had from mild to wild on the sidewalk salters, my .02 for that little bit of sidewalk is this.
> 
> I've had the 800 dollar snowex stainless drop spreader, some of the northern tool stainless broadcasters, and the regular scotts ones. All of them work ok if you keep them spotless after every use, and don't break them in the cold. But if anything goes wrong, or moisture gets in there, or you drop it, guess what....you will be out there using a scoop and bucket.
> 
> ...


Well put dan thank you. The 5 gallon bucket is going to be my choice for the walks. And yes I will be using as buying bulk salt from a buddy.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Great, unless it's the kind with the two stage delivery system, most tailgate spreaders will need the vibrator installed for bulk, it's not nearly as dry. 

Hope you have a great season.
Dan


----------



## zeroman (Nov 1, 2016)

I have a Lessco rubber tire fertilizer spreader, today when I put bag rock salt in it not much came out I had it on the highest setting should I be using another type of salt. I am getting my Western HTS put on my truck on the 26th cant wait. How do you charge for salt sorry I know it is redundent.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Rock salt is pretty large to do with a fertilizer spreader. You need either real fine ice melt, or a spreader designed for ice melt (one large hole instead of 3 small ones)

As far as charging, figure your costs for salt, add a nice markup, add your costs for your time, add profit. We used to charge 1 bag minimum, and $35 a bag. Bags would cost us around $7, and your operating costs may be different. It's different for everyone


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Elite Snow Removal said:


> I have a commercial account that needs salt put down so I need to buy a tailgate spreader and a sidewalk spreader and it is about a 1 acre area and 125-150' of sidewalk in front of building at best. What would be a good tailgate spreader and walk behind spreader and how much salt does it take on an acre? Are the boss walk behind spreaders any better than the other for the price? $350 or so?? Boss tgs 600 is around $1700 that's about all I've checked out. All I've ran is boss equipment.


Dude I HATE our Boss tailgate spreader, wuuuurst purchase ever, dont get one. they dont shut off right and drool salt everywhere.
They have two settings off, and waste salt.


----------



## zeroman (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you very much for the reply, I will have to check out spreaders.


----------



## zeroman (Nov 1, 2016)

Well I guess I wont look at a Boss salter thanks


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> He's saying spread salt like chicken feed out of a 5 gallon bucket by hand.
> 
> I completely agree with his reasoning behind saying what he did. You'll waste more time loading and unloading a push spreader than it's worth. Salt the walk with a 5 gallon bucket. It'll be much faster and easier.


I concur with this, except i find it more efficient to use the 5 gal bucket to load the scoop of a plastic shovel, cradle it in one arm and four finger flick the chicken feed, gives a finer spread.
Works really good with chilly grip gloves and the four finger back hand...maybe i should make a video, really hard to describe without showing it.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

zeroman said:


> Well I guess I wont look at a Boss salter thanks


Snow ex makes one that sits in your bed, but its "stubby" not very long, will fit nicely in a short bed truck but large enough to load with a small bob cat bucket... thats what I would look into, 
We just do everything with a larger stainless 2 yard spreader, i thought the tailgate poly spreader would be more efficient, turns out its the exact opposite.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

cost wise, assume your ice melt is about .17 a pound.
(your prices may vary)
you can apply it manually for approx .34 a pound.
(you may want to mark it up more if you can get away with it in your area)

Spread wise (volume) with ice melt on sidewalks its very difficult to calibrate minutely enough for small areas and come up with a real number.
Its more art than science.
I generally figure (for pricing purposes) half a bag of ice melt per smaller property.
1-2 bags for larger properties.
Putting down too much ice melt can cause as many problems as not enough, so its something you just have to get the hang of in the field.
But generally speaking one 50 lb bag for 1000 sq ft is putting it on HEAVY.

Salt for parking lot wise 500-800 lbs per acre is "normal" (precipitation, existing snow pack and pavement temp cause this number to vary)


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

tpendagast said:


> Dude I HATE our Boss tailgate spreader, wuuuurst purchase ever, dont get one. they dont shut off right and drool salt everywhere.
> They have two settings off, and waste salt.


You are the second person that's said that. The guy around here that has one thought he just got a bad one. The other guy that has one here loves it so idk. I bought a snowex 575 anyway


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

zeroman said:


> I have a Lessco rubber tire fertilizer spreader, today when I put bag rock salt in it not much came out I had it on the highest setting should I be using another type of salt. I am getting my Western HTS put on my truck on the 26th cant wait. How do you charge for salt sorry I know it is redundent.





JMHConstruction said:


> Rock salt is pretty large to do with a fertilizer spreader. You need either real fine ice melt, or a spreader designed for ice melt (one large hole instead of 3 small ones)
> 
> As far as charging, figure your costs for salt, add a nice markup, add your costs for your time, add profit. We used to charge 1 bag minimum, and $35 a bag. Bags would cost us around $7, and your operating costs may be different. It's different for everyone


Yikes! Sorry, I forgot this was for parking lots! Ignore my reply


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

tpendagast said:


> Dude I HATE our Boss tailgate spreader, wuuuurst purchase ever, dont get one. they dont shut off right and drool salt everywhere.
> They have two settings off, and waste salt.


Do you have any other tailgate spreaders? I have heard they all do this (because their gravity fed), but I've never seen one used in person.

@plowboy87 what spreader did you have?


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

JMHConstruction said:


> Do you have any other tailgate spreaders? I have heard they all do this (because their gravity fed), but I've never seen one used in person.
> 
> @plowboy87 what spreader did you have?


I HAD fisher 
But it was many moons ago and was light steel not poly

On the boss there's supposed to be a flap to keep this from happening 
If you're using sand it locks up better and does run out 
Sand thing with large/course rock salt (bit you can't count on this) 
But ice melted ? Nooooooooo
Like sands through an hour glass

It behaves better if you only fill it half way (it will hold 400 pounds)

Right now we use it with two guys 
One driving and running controls 
The other in the bed slowly loading it 
Keep 100-200 pounds in it 
Add a bag at a time

I only use it for driven on /packed ice close to sidewalks at malls and box stores 
Other wise I spray the rest of the lot

Heated sidewalks have an annoying habit of making ice dams from their run off that insta freeze when they hit the pavement and dilute any existing brine residual.

Otherwise it'd be a paper weight


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Elite Snow Removal said:


> You are the second person that's said that. The guy around here that has one thought he just got a bad one. The other guy that has one here loves it so idk. I bought a snowex 575 anyway


Yea 
I thought I just had a bad one too

The snow ex is a good unit 
The v pro 3000 is the way to go for a small salt truck 
Imo


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

TP, 
1. Make sure you give "the perfect alternative" before you go bashing other companies products. After a few hours I see that you talked about an old Fisher.
2. Most guys are spreading pure rock salt with tailgate spreaders. The only time you need calcium, magnesium or other ice melts are during pure ice events. Which the two flaps can be closed some and product doesn't flow out on its own. If you have that issue then close the flaps when you aren't spreading the ice melt.
3. How can you compare the a $4,500 auger-feed 1/2 yard v-box to a $1,700 gravity-feed tailgate spreader? The snow-ex 575 operates on the exact same principals as the Boss TGS600. Yes, three years ago the snow-ex could be had for $100 cheaper than the Boss, but snow-ex was also using cheaper paints back then. And if you look at any spreaders tailgate or v-box you will see that the frames are rusted. The only Snow-Ex that I have owned was a Stainless walk behind Sp-85 that was used for one season and always washed like my other equipment. It's sat for 2.5 years now and a couple of the pieces on the feed control arm are completely rusted but everything still operates.
4.Yes, I operate boss equipment and have had zero issues in five years. I've had two TGS600, one 8'2" Power V (sold with truck), two 8'2" VXT.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

CowboysLC_DE said:


> TP,
> 1. Make sure you give "the perfect alternative" before you go bashing other companies products. After a few hours I see that you talked about an old Fisher.
> 2. Most guys are spreading pure rock salt with tailgate spreaders. The only time you need calcium, magnesium or other ice melts are during pure ice events. Which the two flaps can be closed some and product doesn't flow out on its own. If you have that issue then close the flaps when you aren't spreading the ice melt.
> 3. How can you compare the a $4,500 auger-feed 1/2 yard v-box to a $1,700 gravity-feed tailgate spreader? The snow-ex 575 operates on the exact same principals as the Boss TGS600. Yes, three years ago the snow-ex could be had for $100 cheaper than the Boss, but snow-ex was also using cheaper paints back then. And if you look at any spreaders tailgate or v-box you will see that the frames are rusted. The only Snow-Ex that I have owned was a Stainless walk behind Sp-85 that was used for one season and always washed like my other equipment. It's sat for 2.5 years now and a couple of the pieces on the feed control arm are completely rusted but everything still operates.
> 4.Yes, I operate boss equipment and have had zero issues in five years. I've had two TGS600, one 8'2" Power V (sold with truck), two 8'2" VXT.


There doesn't need to be a perfect alternative as long as you don't waste money on something that doesn't work

There's nothing wrong with getting something better/more expensive as long as it works

There's no flaps to close from the cab
Turn it on
Turn it off 
When it's off it's still puking product

I already outlined that it still drools salt all over the place even if you use pure rock salt, it's just way worse with calcium

I'm in Alaska our temps are too cold for pure rock salt 
I know what I'm doing as far as pavement tenourarures go

You can go back and sit in the corner now.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

tpendagast said:


> There doesn't need to be a perfect alternative as long as you don't waste money on something that doesn't work.


The old snow-ex frames would rust away after a few years. Then weren't they a waste of money? (For anyone else reading this, Yes Snow-Ex did start using better paint. I believe it was two years ago)

Most of the guys posting on this thread seem to be from the Great Lakes/Mid-West. Are you guys mainly using rock salt/CMA or sand?


----------



## bel-nor (Dec 10, 2009)

Tailgate spreader SnowEx 1875
Sidewalk spreader Scotts Edge
Both units can use bulk, and that will save plenty money in the long run.
I have a Lesco and Chapin and would not recommend either for snow/ice work. The Scotts Edge ($85) has inflatable tires and will spread with any material (damp bulk) with a edge guard which will direct material to one side.


----------

